# Uber and Lyft should be SHUTDOWN



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

Where are the lawyers? Under federal law both Uber and Lyft are operating illegally as "transportation brokers" without federal authority to do so.
It is undisputable that Uber and Lyft are brokering transportation all across the United States, that is interstate commerce and is covered under federal law.
And any decent lawyer who reviews 49 USC 13904, will see a description of what conduct requires registration as a broker, and in fact both Uber and Lyft are also operating illegally as motor carriers and could be shut down for that as well.

Particularly because none of these TNC drivers could operate without the Insurance and other things that Uber and Lyft provide, see under federal law, if you operate as a broker YOU MUST arrange the transportation for the passenger with a motor carrier who is licensed to perform in the jurisdiction to which the transportation will be conducted. (Think taxi, Black Car, limo company)
For those of you who think that what your state has done makes it legal, well think again.

None of the states where these guy's operate require, as the federal law does a 1.5 million dollar liability policy or a 75000.00 or more security bond ( the US Secretary of Transportation could increase this amount because it involves transportation of passengers), and federal law TRUMPS State law, it's called the "supremacy clause" of the US Constitution.

There are three kinds of trips by drivers that are considered "interstate commerce."
1. A prearranged trip where the passenger will immediately there after board an airplane or has immediately prior departed an airline flight, particularly where the final destination is more than 25 miles from the airport, even if all that travel is in the same state.
2. Any trip within the same state that is in excess of the motor carriers base local jurisdiction and exceeds the next adjoining local jurisdictions,
AND 3. Of course any trip that crosses from one state into another, or across another state into the next, even if there are stops along the way.
PS. Ubers new trips from San Diego into Mexico, are damn sure covered by federal jurisdiction NOT California's suck up The CPUC.

NONE of the TNC drivers is independently licensed, and cannot be provided trips to run, except as employees of Uber and Lyft who are acting as bonafide agents for the drivers, (illegally) at this time, ...they could if they had federal motor carrier authority continue to operate.

Under the federal law most transportation providers ( the drivers and their vehicles, not brokers) who have less than a 9 passenger capacity are exempt from federal registration BUT must be licensed by their respective base State where they operate, (UberX and Lyft drivers are not, that's why they are employees, because without Uber and Lyft these drivers are not able to control profit and loss. They DO NOT OPERATE an independent business, and cannot operate without Uner or Lyft.

However, as for BROKERS, there is, are no exemptions of any kind. They must be registered, and it is something worse than 500 dollars per incident, per job they dispatch, or and more if the Feds did their job, why don't they? [can you imagine Uner fined 500 bucks for the over 1 billion trips they have publicly admitted to conducting, holy cow]. 
Because of deregulation, and until someone with motor carrier authority complains to the Secretary of Transportation, nothing will be done. Hey Carey Limousine, National Limousine Association ARE YOU listening!!!!!

So to all of you brilliant Harvard Lawyers out there, which one of you will seek a Temporary restraining order and a preliminary injunction against all of this illegal brokerage activity, this is really too simple, all of these strikes, and class actions, for what, just shut them down until they comply with standing federal law.
Which would include the Federal Fair Labor Standards Act, and the drivers undisputed exemption from the Federal Arbitration Act, section 1.
Currently this class action lawyer Liss-Riordan, who claims to represent the drivers is about to claim a near 4 million dollars payday while th drivers get an average pay out for actual losses of a measly 56.00 bucks....gotta love lawyer math. Hey Ms. Liss-Riordan, I'm calling you out, do the right thing, STOP SAYING that the Threat of the Arbitration clause in the Lyft contract is a huge hurdle, it's not. With over 150,000, as Lyft admitted to having on its platform in California alone, there is no way on this earth that these drivers could be said to be local, some of those trips drivers made and certainly lots of the visiting passengers to California who used Lyft constituted interstate commerce AND THAT MAKES the drivers for Uber and Lyft "transportation workers,(regardless of employee or independent contractor) and the exemption of section 1, of the Federal Arbitration Act applicable to them, and you should follow the lead you were provided in they copy of the Amicus Brief of the Secretary of Labor where it was shown the FAA does not act as an obstacle to you getting a fair deal for the drivers,
One more thing Liss, since you discounted the drivers losses by 93 percent maybe you could discount your firms cut by a like amount instead of asking for 30 percent, which is an amount 5 percent above fair as stated by the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals regarding class counsel fees? What say you Liss? What's really fair here to the drivers you care so much about?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

And why do you care?


----------



## MJBull13 (Feb 27, 2016)

TNCDemise said:


> Where are the lawyers? Under federal law both Uber and Lyft are operating illegally as "transportation brokers" without federal authority to do so.
> It is undisputable that Uber and Lyft are brokering transportation all across the United States, that is interstate commerce and is covered under federal law.
> And any decent lawyer who reviews 49 USC 13904, will see a description of what conduct requires registration as a broker, and in fact both Uber and Lyft are also operating illegally as motor carriers and could be shut down for that as well.
> 
> ...


Did anybody actually read this whole long-winded diatribe? I know I didnt.
Please let me know if its worth reading


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> And why do you care?


Because I am a Lyft driver and I don't think the lawyers should get paid for incompetent work. They have sold the drivers down the river for their own profit


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

MJBull13 said:


> Did anybody actually read this whole long-winded diatribe? I know I didnt.
> Please let me know if its worth reading


Sorry MJBull, it can't be said in a short blurb, because everyone on here wants to know the source and proof, it may be long but it explains why Lyft and Uber are operating illegally under federal law, and that leads to what the lawyers call UNCLEAN HANDS, which means that neither Uber or Lyft can enforce any part of their contracts, especially the arbitration clauses,which the drivers attorney claims is the reason she is settling the case for literally a nickel on the dollar, if you had worked full time as a driver on the representations of Lyft and Uber only to discover you've been ripped off, you would want a realistic settlement of your losses, wouldn't you?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The sky is falling! The sky is falling!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Where are the lawyers? Under federal law both Uber and Lyft are operating illegally as "transportation brokers" without federal authority to do so.
> It is undisputable that Uber and Lyft are brokering transportation all across the United States, that is interstate commerce and is covered under federal law.
> And any decent lawyer who reviews 49 USC 13904, will see a description of what conduct requires registration as a broker, and in fact both Uber and Lyft are also operating illegally as motor carriers and could be shut down for that as well.
> 
> ...


Ever write a business letter?

Use paragraphs.

No one read this.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

*"Uber and Lyft to be SHUTDOWN"*
The sooner the better


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Any allegations of wrongdoing under this title needs to be done through the US Attorney Generals office.....so file your complaint and get back to us


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> The sky is falling! The sky is falling!


Soylent Green is people! We've gotta stop them somehow!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm not the sharpest tool, but I think I can shorten that post some.Uber needs a kick in the ass.Why upset so many when they practically have the key to the city. Quick bucks!!! I don't see any future for X. Commercial insurance isn't cheap and part timers might not wanna shell that out.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Another Internet law pro


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Where are the lawyers? Under federal law both Uber and Lyft are operating illegally as "transportation brokers" without federal authority to do so.
> It is undisputable that Uber and Lyft are brokering transportation all across the United States, that is interstate commerce and is covered under federal law.
> And any decent lawyer who reviews 49 USC 13904, will see a description of what conduct requires registration as a broker, and in fact both Uber and Lyft are also operating illegally as motor carriers and could be shut down for that as well.
> 
> ...


I just wasted 7 mins of my life.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I wish I had something insightful to add.... frankly, I'm just trying to get to 100 posts


----------



## SlappleDapple (Jan 18, 2016)

Stopped reading at "decent lawyer"


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Ever write a business letter?
> 
> Use paragraphs.
> 
> No one read this.


Sorry it's a blog forum with limits and I knew the length was long, how about a comment re the substance of the issue, pro or con everyone could benefit


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Any allegations of wrongdoing under this title needs to be done through the US Attorney Generals office.....so file your complaint and get back to us


Making a statement like this shows you wish to opine in a manner that reveals YOU neither know the law or even want to understand it! 
FACT, Congress , who deregulated interstate transportation, provided that "persons" may bring a private right of enforcement, so therefore the AG will never do anything about this issue, BUT the US Secretary of Transportation does have the discretion to intervene, 
I feel for you, almost as bad as those who think they have a constitutional right to health care, right?


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

R


BostonBarry said:


> Another Internet law pro


a than puking insults, try to at least challenge this position with law and facts, it's these kinds of emotional insults that reduce attempts to resolve disputes with reason and cause people to simply dismiss the issue because some people just can't seem to take time to understand and then proffer a legitimate solution, or even suggestion, no wonder Congress is such a mess, because it's citizenry is even more dysfunctional!


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Sorry it's a blog forum with limits and *I knew the length was long*, how about a comment re the substance of the issue, pro or con everyone could benefit


How about you tell us about the girth as well or post the link to the source of your initial post. That way we can copy paste replies from there with substance.


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

Digits said:


> I just wasted 7 mins of my life.


Sorry if you thought it a waste, the just of the post is that both Lyft and Uber can be shutdown under federal transportation law, and their contracts are as a matter of law void because the contracts violate federal law , does that help? Hopefully you actually care about the issue, cause I do. Thanks


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

SlappleDapple said:


> Stopped reading at "decent lawyer"


Because it was not simple enough, or because it would require an investment of your time to understand a slightly complicated subject, so you might be able to actually formulate a constructive opinion or solution , either help or just keep on walking by and ignore it.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Making a statement like this shows you wish to opine in a manner that reveals YOU neither know the law or even want to understand it!
> FACT, Congress , who deregulated interstate transportation, provided that "persons" may bring a private right of enforcement, so therefore the AG will never do anything about this issue, BUT the US Secretary of Transportation does have the discretion to intervene,
> I feel for you, almost as bad as those who think they have a constitutional right to health care, right?


You obviously have an agenda...run with it and keep your tripe to yourself. Stop whining and do something about it .... your insults mean nothing except to expose your incapacity to put together a coherent thought


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

Digits said:


> How about you tell us about the girth as well or post the link to the source of your initial post. That way we can copy paste replies from there with substance.


Then google 49 USC 13904, that's the federal law that describes what Lyft and Uber are doing, then go to 49 USC 14704, and you will discover the law that says , these violations by Lyft and Uber , are granted a "private right of action" which means that anyone can bring an action to enforce the law, because Congress thinks this is a private dispute , as in this case between the drivers and these TNC companies, does that explain enough yet, or could or should I do more?


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> You obviously have an agenda...run with it and keep your tripe to yourself. Stop whining and do something about it .... your insults mean nothing except to expose your incapacity to put together a coherent thought


You are right, I do have an agenda, the Lyft settlement is unfair and illegal, and the attorneys want grand pay for a lousy deal, .... Maybe you could take the time to learn, cause there isn't a Staples EASY BUTTON for this, and if I can stir a discussion, maybe someone with "legal standing" could bring these issues forward for the benefit of themselves and the drivers, it's a worthwhile cause, even if I am confused as to whether or not you care less ...or not


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Soylent Green is people! We've gotta stop them somehow!


FINALLY, somebody gets it....yes it is a way to shut them down, AND to empower the class action attorneys to standup for the drivers rather than to discount their losses for pennies on the dollar...because the Lyft settlement is worthless to the drivers as it currently stands, but the lawyers for the drivers will get more than 3.6 million of the drivers expenses under the settlement. Thank you, nice to know some actually care about the issue and their money and labor.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> R
> 
> a than puking insults, try to at least challenge this position with law and facts, it's these kinds of emotional insults that reduce attempts to resolve disputes with reason and cause people to simply dismiss the issue because some people just can't seem to take time to understand and then proffer a legitimate solution, or even suggestion, no wonder Congress is such a mess, because it's citizenry is even more dysfunctional!


I did not insult you nor am I emotionally invested in this discussion. I merely pointed out yet another person with no education in law coming to a blog to tell a bunch of people who likely don't care or cannot understand the argument you're posing. If you actually believe your interpretation to be factual, bring it to the attention of a lawyer and start a case. Otherwise, we may as well begin discussing personhood and how all laws aren't laws because of it.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> You are right, I do have an agenda, the Lyft settlement is unfair and illegal, and the attorneys want grand pay for a lousy deal, .... Maybe you could take the time to learn, cause there isn't a Staples EASY BUTTON for this, and if I can stir a discussion, maybe someone with "legal standing" could bring these issues forward for the benefit of themselves and the drivers, it's a worthwhile cause, even if I am confused as to whether or not you care less ...or not


Again with the insults....you truly are someone of low intelligence aren't you?

If you have no legal standing to bring a case, then why are you on here? If you do have legal standing then STFU and do it and get back to us on how it goes....how hard is that for you to understand?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't want want Uber shut down. It is my primary income at the moment. I think I want Lyft to come to my market too.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I don't want want Uber shut down. It is my primary income at the moment. I think I want Lyft to come to my market too.


Did you guys see that Syracuse comeback yesterday? Ending the game on a 25-4 run. Just like Akeem would say, it was most exhilarating. Oh, but wasn't that " kicking an oblong ball made of pigskin through a giant H".


----------



## MJBull13 (Feb 27, 2016)

You are trying to speak to all the "Harvard Lawyers" that are listening. Smh, there is not a single lawyer, Harvard educated or otherwise, that is listening to the plight of Uber drivers.
Probably many ivy league educated lawyer ARE working for Uber though.
Money and power rules. Its only gonna get worse for us drivers. Here in Miami we are down to .
85 pennies per mile, wont be long until we are at 30 pennies just like Detroit already is. Uberfool has arrived as well.


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> I don't want want Uber shut down. It is my primary income at the moment. I think I want Lyft to come to my market too.


My heart goes out to you, but at .85 cents a mile your not making an income, no wonder so many innocent people become victims of this corporate abuse, shame on them.


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Again with the insults....you truly are someone of low intelligence aren't you?
> 
> If you have no legal standing to bring a case, then why are you on here? If you do have legal standing then STFU and do it and get back to us on how it goes....how hard is that for you to understand?


Well one last chance to make clear to those who apparently have an attitude yet no opinion....the entire lengthy post was an honest assessment of the unfair Lyft settlement and why it's unfair, clearly you've not tried to handle legal matters in court "pro Se" or you would have also understood the implied plea for some attorney, including those currently representing the drivers to address the law and for the drivers benefits, but no you continue to reduce your comments toward argument for argument sake, well I surrender to that and I will refrain from any further attempts to make my posts clear to you, be my guest and continue your arguments with others who might enjoy such moot endeavors.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

How is this corporate abuse....If you don't like the pay then do something else. as an example. The (illegal) day laborers in my area charge $12/hr. I could go do that but I would rather make sub minimum wage sitting on my ass than working as hard as these guys do.

I dont like what fUber pays and only go online during surges. Fortunately this is not my lively hood. Its just a hobby...


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Well one last chance to make clear to those who apparently have an attitude yet no opinion....the entire lengthy post was an honest assessment of the unfair Lyft settlement and why it's unfair, clearly you've not tried to handle legal matters in court "pro Se" or you would have also understood the implied plea for some attorney, including those currently representing the drivers to address the law and for the drivers benefits, but no you continue to reduce your comments toward argument for argument sake, well I surrender to that and I will refrain from any further attempts to make my posts clear to you, be my guest and continue your arguments with others who might enjoy such moot endeavors.


Dem dar be some fancy darn words.....yeee haw


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> *Because I am a Lyft driver* and I don't think the lawyers should get paid for incompetent work. They have sold the drivers down the river for their own profit


you mean you're an uber driver, who also drives for lyft 
oh and yeah yeah yeah you're gonna say you dont drive for uber.....sure bud sure


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> I did not insult you nor am I emotionally invested in this discussion. I merely pointed out yet another person with no education in law coming to a blog to tell a bunch of people who likely don't care or cannot understand the argument you're posing. If you actually believe your interpretation to be factual, bring it to the attention of a lawyer and start a case. Otherwise, we may as well begin discussing personhood and how all laws aren't laws because of it.


Well you certainly have proven you have the right to be so judgmental of folks you have never met and what their background consist of, nothing but empty argument with an attitude, and for those who would like to know what's going on with the settlement with their money from their labor, you might want to step aside and let them become informed to the best of their ability and desire. If I were them I'd be insulted that you can presume they don't care about what's theirs! Wish I had your nerve. Nope, glad I don't!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I think I know who's voting for BERNIE......feel the Bern baby!!

To be honest... I like Bernie. He seems like the only honest person out there. For a fun 4 years though I'm rooting for Trump. It will be amazing!!!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Well one last chance to make clear to those who apparently have an attitude yet no opinion....the entire lengthy post was an honest assessment of the unfair Lyft settlement and why it's unfair, clearly you've not tried to handle legal matters in court "pro Se" or you would have also understood the implied plea for some attorney, including those currently representing the drivers to address the law and for the drivers benefits, but no you continue to reduce your comments toward argument for argument sake, well I surrender to that and I will refrain from any further attempts to make my posts clear to you, be my guest and continue your arguments with others who might enjoy such moot endeavors.


You don't know when to quit do you? There are no lawyers on this board. If you want something done about this... TAKE IT ON YOURSELF....be the hero. In the meantime, your continued insults do nothing to lend you any credibility whatsoever.


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> How is this corporate abuse....If you don't like the pay then do something else. as an example. The (illegal) day laborers in my area charge $12/hr. I could go do that but I would rather make sub minimum wage sitting on my ass than working as hard as these guys do.
> 
> I dont like what fUber pays and only go online during surges. Fortunately this is not my lively hood. Its just a hobby...


Hey Cheeze, most who were abused have quit, after they tried to make a go of it based on misleading ads and promises of per hour earnings....you seem to have found a way to make it your version of a profitable hobby, great, but would it also be great if you were to get back the expenses your entitled to? Or would you rather give the lawyers .95 cents of each dollar you're owed because it's just a hobby? If so that's cool, but others might have a different opinion about what happens to their money. Just say'in


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Frankly....couldn't care less.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

There's another section: 
*49 U.S. Code § 13506 - Miscellaneous motor carrier transportation exemptions*

(b)Exempt Unless Otherwise Necessary.-Except to the extent the Secretary or Board, as applicable, finds it necessary to exercise jurisdiction to carry out the transportation policy of section 13101, neither the Secretary nor the Board has jurisdiction under this part over- 
(1) transportation provided entirely in a municipality, in contiguous municipalities, or in a zone that is adjacent to, and commercially a part of, the municipality or municipalities, except- 
(A) when the transportation is under common control, management, or arrangement for a continuous carriage or shipment to or from a place 
outside the municipality, municipalities, or zone;

This is probably the case for most of the country. However, I think there is a case for 13904 where transportation is between states or countries (say between New Jersey and New York) or between California and Baja Norte.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> My heart goes out to you, but at .85 cents a mile your not making an income, no wonder so many innocent people become victims of this corporate abuse, shame on them.


I would never recommend anyone Uber with a car payment. I would never recommend anyone Uber with a car they actually need. Leave me alone. I don't want government involvement. I don't want union involvement. Self control is the number 1 factor in destiny. I like discipline more than debt. A government that brain washes it's citizens that some things can only be purchased with debt and we need them is a government i don't want. Our government is financially broke. Broken things don't have good solutions. What you believe, impacts what you do. What you do impacts what you get. All of my problems and solutions are in the mirror. Your results may vary.


----------



## TNCDemise (Mar 27, 2016)

Jake, you're right the cars and drivers that do local stuff are exempt from federal law as you discovered, BUT Lyft and UberX are also doing trips that are considered "interstate commerce " and that makes it federal jurisdiction BUT
AS for the brokering of trip by Lyft and Uber THESE ARE NOT exempt in any way, all brokers MUST be registered and neither Lyft or Uber are, so they are , what else is new, operating illegally!


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

You lost me at "Where are the lawyers". Catch me if you can.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> *well I surrender to that and I will refrain from any further attempts to make my posts clear to you, be my guest and continue your arguments with others who might enjoy such moot endeavors.*


And then:



TNCDemise said:


> Hey Cheeze, most who were abused have quit, after they tried to make a go of it based on misleading ads and promises of per hour earnings....you seem to have found a way to make it your version of a profitable hobby, great, but would it also be great if you were to get back the expenses your entitled to? Or would you rather give the lawyers .95 cents of each dollar you're owed because it's just a hobby? If so that's cool, but others might have a different opinion about what happens to their money. Just say'in





TNCDemise said:


> Jake, you're right the cars and drivers that do local stuff are exempt from federal law as you discovered, BUT Lyft and UberX are also doing trips that are considered "interstate commerce " and that makes it federal jurisdiction BUT
> AS for the brokering of trip by Lyft and Uber THESE ARE NOT exempt in any way, all brokers MUST be registered and neither Lyft or Uber are, so they are , what else is new, operating illegally!


I didn't judge you unfairly. If you actually had a basis for believing you are capable of interpreting law and making a case, you would have done so, pro se. And if you were serious about it, you would already have approached attorneys and found one willing and would simply be looking for drivers to join the suit. But yo haven't, and you're not. You're just waxing philosophical on an online forum largely populated by those who can't even be bothered to read the terms on the rate agreements they sign up for. But yeah, you're not wasting your time.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Because I am a Lyft driver and I don't think the lawyers should get paid for incompetent work. They have sold the drivers down the river for their own profit


Uhm, yes. That is the way class action lawsuits work. The lawyers take 30% of the settlement in cash money, the other 70% is disbursed to the "class". Often in non-cash forms such as coupons or a free product sample. Or did you believe these lawyers were suing guber for free out of the goodness of their hearts? Lol. 
Class lawsuits make lawyers rich...if you want to get rich from winning a lawsuit then you have to sack up like the Hulk just did and invest the coin in a personal lawsuit and put yourself in harm's way.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Any allegations of wrongdoing under this title needs to be done through the US Attorney Generals office.....so file your complaint and get back to us


Is this your govt employer, just curious???


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Is this your govt employer, just curious???


that was inevitable...lol...No it isnt


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> Soylent Green is people! We've gotta stop them somehow!


Love that pop culture reference. Great movie, got a clip? Lmao. Thank you!!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Another Internet law pro


Exactly. Because the US Atty Office is too busy with Hillary's email account to notice guber.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Sorry it's a blog forum with limits and I knew the length was long, how about a comment re the substance of the issue, pro or con everyone could benefit


Sure. But first one has to get past the "grammer nazis" here. Sorry, just the cost of doing bidness @ UPNF.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> that was inevitable...lol...No it isnt


Well ya got any pull with the IRS, I seriously need to make a friend there. Smh.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Well ya got any pull with the IRS, I seriously need to make a friend there. Smh.


LOL...no I dont but I wish I did....I could use some pull myself


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello Mr.TNCDemise did U or any of ur

close friends CLOSED DOWN a limo Co.

Because of Fuber/Lyfty ?.........Lmao.........


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Where are the lawyers? Under federal law both Uber and Lyft are operating illegally as "transportation brokers" without federal authority to do so.
> It is undisputable that Uber and Lyft are brokering transportation all across the United States, that is interstate commerce and is covered under federal law. _<blah, blah blah....>_
> 
> *And your point is ? *


----------



## UberKK (Feb 20, 2016)

TNCDemise said:


> Where are the lawyers? Under federal law both Uber and Lyft are operating illegally as "transportation brokers" without federal authority to do so.
> It is undisputable that Uber and Lyft are brokering transportation all across the United States, that is interstate commerce and is covered under federal law.
> And any decent lawyer who reviews 49 USC 13904, will see a description of what conduct requires registration as a broker, and in fact both Uber and Lyft are also operating illegally as motor carriers and could be shut down for that as well.
> 
> ...


UBER AND LYFT ARE GOING TO SHUTDOWN THE TAXI CAB BUSINESS HOWS THAT? WHAT IN THE HECK IS THIS UNBELIEVABLE POST? I WAS IN A COMA 4 SENTENCES IN. YOU MUST HAVE GONE TO SOME ONLINE NON BAR ASSOCIATED DEGREE.


----------



## broguearcher (Mar 19, 2016)

And we should care about this blowhardy sermon why again? We drive, we make a few bucks.... end of story.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> There's another section:
> *49 U.S. Code § 13506 - Miscellaneous motor carrier transportation exemptions*
> 
> (b)Exempt Unless Otherwise Necessary.-Except to the extent the Secretary or Board, as applicable, finds it necessary to exercise jurisdiction to carry out the transportation policy of section 13101, neither the Secretary nor the Board has jurisdiction under this part over-
> ...


We are all forgetting the ultimate Interstate Commerce violation.
Here in NC, Uber makes a rediculous proclamation; 
"To Uber in NC, you may be registered in NC, SC, GA...".
There may be another state or two in that "agreement".
Say WHAT?
OP is correct, but coming at this from an obtuse angle.
We have a Federal DOT.
So where are they in this mess?
Heres my guess:

The Feds are waiting for Liss-Jiordan cases to reach SCOTUS on appeals.
Its about 2 years coming.

Unless the DOT has been bought and paid for.


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

Uber is the bottom feeder of any employer I have ever been involved with. Yes we are technically not employee's, but in all sense we really are employees of this greedy money grabbing suction cup. I give credit to all those who drove within the last couple years because it seems one could actually make some good bank. 

Why anyone now, including myself stays with these idiots is beyond me. I will say this, it is a fun part-time gig and meeting all the people is really cool. I can't believe how these greedy scum bags can take so much away from the driver and expect to stay in business. It's very sad that a business can operate this way, especially all those A-holes in corporate who make $$$$$$ and just Shi_ all over the rest of us. Uber you are a fine organization!!!!


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Where are the lawyers? Under federal law both Uber and Lyft are operating illegally as "transportation brokers" without federal authority to do so.
> It is undisputable that Uber and Lyft are brokering transportation all across the United States, that is interstate commerce and is covered under federal law.
> And any decent lawyer who reviews 49 USC 13904, will see a description of what conduct requires registration as a broker, and in fact both Uber and Lyft are also operating illegally as motor carriers and could be shut down for that as well.
> 
> ...


This administration isn't enforcing many federal laws. And allowing some irresponsible companies like Uber to run amok! Every Uber or Lyft driver onboarded they count as a new job. Then they come out and say, look at the low unemployment what a great job were doing. It's a joke! Wait though till they try and jam there self driving car's down the federal governments/DOT throats. Not going to be as easy as doing it to local/state governments.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

TNCDemise said:


> Sorry it's a blog forum with limits and I knew the length was long, how about a comment re the substance of the issue, pro or con everyone could benefit


Maybe the law is garbage. Maybe the nanny state should butt out.

I prefer free-market capitalism. Uber/Lyft put it out there for you. You can take it or leave it. Don't like it? Don't ride or drive it. _Caveat emptor._


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

Maybe those laws were the ones Moses dropped and it shattered to pieces ...






or by Darwinian law, those laws became ineffective, obsolete, unpopular, and fell by the wayside as an archaic remnant of the "good ol' days"...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Because I am a Lyft driver and I don't think the lawyers should get paid for incompetent work. They have sold the drivers down the river for their own profit


No, the drivers sold themselves down the river, just as you did. 99% of TNC drivers had no clue of any rules or regulations about "for hire driving" when they started. Many of them, according to the post on this forum, are finding out the hard way. Everyone was told "make great money driving your own car,be your own boss, set your own hours etc". And now the reality is setting in. Finding out about laws, insurance, vehicle overhead and the many other factors about being in business for yourself. It's not all Uber cracked it up to be. But Caveat Emptor.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

States have their own rights. And they are allowed to make their own laws.

Illinois or Chicago or both have a ride sharing ordinance I have a piece of paper that's going in my complaint that they gave me the first day I started driving I don't know where I got it from.

By law all vehicles must be inspected. Vehicle can be a jar horseshoe or parking garage.

But you are right they are operating illegally. They can do this because the politicians are helping them help them line their pockets


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

TNCDemise said:


> Where are the lawyers? Under federal law both Uber and Lyft are operating illegally as "transportation brokers" without federal authority to do so.
> It is undisputable that Uber and Lyft are brokering transportation all across the United States, that is interstate commerce and is covered under federal law.
> And any decent lawyer who reviews 49 USC 13904, will see blah blah blah blah blah ad nauseum....


This is what happens when non-lawyers try to do legal stuff....


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

TNC, I read it all and enjoyed! Thanks


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Blah blah...blah blah blah blah...blah blah.

You understand pot isn't legal either right?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

TNCDemise said:


> Sorry if you thought it a waste, the just of the post is that both Lyft and Uber can be shutdown under federal transportation law, and their contracts are as a matter of law void because the contracts violate federal law , does that help? Hopefully you actually care about the issue, cause I do. Thanks


No you don't. You care about your wallet. It's right there in your screen name.


----------

